# Design pattern a la recherche d'un bouquin



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

je cherche un bouquin sur les designs patterns vous avez des titres a me suggerer?


----------



## grumff (24 Janvier 2009)

Non à part ceux qui sont bien notés sur amazon, mais si tu trouves je suis intéressé par tes retours.


----------



## Céroce (25 Janvier 2009)

Je peux te déconseiller Design Patterns Head First ("Design Pattern, tête la première" en français) chez O'Reilly. Je viens d'ajouter mon commentaire sur Amazon.fr, pour que d'autres puissent profiter de mon avis (visible d'ici 48 h).

Le livre de référence sur le sujet, reste celui des auteurs originaux des Design Patterns (le "Gang of Four"). Je ne l'ai pas lu, mais je l'ai vu conseillé sur des sites sérieux.



P.S.: Ne vous fiez pas aux notes sur Amazon: 90% des livres ont une note de 4 ou 5 étoiles. Les gens ne sont pas très critiques sur le net, il faut croire.


----------



## Ralfix (25 Janvier 2009)

Ouaip, la référence c'est tout simplement "Design Patterns" d'Erich Gamma.

Enfin tout simplement c'est vite dit, parce que c'est aussi passionnant que complexe.


----------



## grumff (25 Janvier 2009)

Céroce a dit:


> P.S.: Ne vous fiez pas aux notes sur Amazon: 90% des livres ont une note de 4 ou 5 étoiles. Les gens ne sont pas très critiques sur le net, il faut croire.


Parce que c'est ceux qui les ont achetés qui les notent, donc qui les ont également choisis au départ selon les attentes... C'est rare d'acheter un bouquin qui te paraisse vraiment nul, souvent tu te dis juste qu'il t'était pas destiné, et tu vas pas aller en dire du mal. Sans parler des pratiques qui commencent à apparaître d'entreprises qui payent des gens pour bien noter leurs produits sur les sites de vente.


----------



## tatouille (27 Janvier 2009)

Céroce a dit:


> Je peux te déconseiller Design Patterns Head First ("Design Pattern, tête la première" en français) chez O'Reilly. Je viens d'ajouter mon commentaire sur Amazon.fr, pour que d'autres puissent profiter de mon avis (visible d'ici 48 h).
> 
> Le livre de référence sur le sujet, reste celui des auteurs originaux des Design Patterns (le "Gang of Four"). Je ne l'ai pas lu, mais je l'ai vu conseillé sur des sites sérieux.
> 
> ...



 bah voila la prochaine tu te firas moins a la photo de couverture


----------



## Céroce (28 Janvier 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> bah voila la prochaine tu te firas moins a la photo de couverture



Je ne l'aurais pas acheté s'ils avaient mis un gros barbu à lunettes


----------



## OlivierL (2 Février 2009)

Le Gang Of four est LE livre à lire. Après, tu pourras compléter par d'autres plus spécifiques à tes besoins.
Perso, j'ai beaucoup aimé celui-ci aussi : Refactoring to Patterns


----------



## phiel13 (9 Février 2009)

Le "design pattern" de E Gamma et al. est vraiment une référence.


----------

